# new here!



## confusedgirl (Oct 22, 2007)

hi.. i'm a 20 yr old female from australia with diagnosed Panic Disorder and anxiety/depression. My main reason for joining is to communicate with others who either have a panic disorder or experience derealisation/depersonalisation/anxiety.

I was diagnosed maybe 1-2 months ago.. I get really depressed bout how Ive been feeling. I keep thinking Ive got something really life threatening and im going to die. I cant shop in the same shop for more than (roughly) 30 mins without feeling like im not really there and sounds are fading then my heart beats rapidly and i get dizzy thinking im going to faint and die if i dont eat anything cos i keep thinking i have diabetes.. but i dont think so cos its happened heaps after ive had lots to eat so it cant be a "hypo".. i keep thinking ive got cancer too..

When i start to feel like im detached from wats happening around me, i get really edgy and have to be alone or outside for air if im somewhere other than my house. If i'm at home, i go to my room.. have to have all the lights/sound off, even when my mum walks in i have to tell her to stop talking cos it makes me feel more anxious and panicked. I try to sleep or concentrate deeply on something else to pass the moment.

Its horrible. It happens at least once a day if not more.

I'd really like to talk to people who experience the same kind of things cos i feel like im alone and insane! I want to know about others coping strategies and experiences.


----------



## maisiesmumx (Oct 13, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean i get all the same sensations, sometimes its there when i wake up .....do you get confused and feel as if your memories are not your own..do you feel that sometimes you are watching the world through someones elses eyes....are you on any meds./..love faith xxx


----------



## ohelp (May 22, 2007)

hey there.
i always end up feeling extremely dizzy while grocery shopping because of fluorescent lightning, so i suggest you try wearing sunglasses.  are you on any medication?


----------



## confusedgirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I get really dizzy in any shopping scenario if im there for too long.. i dont understand a few months ago i loved shopping i could shop for hours. i think its the lights, noise and the fact that its so busy and im surrouded by lots of people.. 
im not on any medications.. are either of u??
im doing psychotherapy i dont know if its working though, its helped me understand it but i think its getting worse. its really hard to explain to people who dont experience it so i dont tell many ppl i know. i could be at dinner eating then get off the table to lay down cos i feel like something bad is going to happen. I never know when it will happen next.

I do feel like im looking at things through someone elses eyes. Like everything is happening without me really, even though i reply and do things with the people around me. Their voices fade and they feel distant even when theyre close. When I feel like that, thats when i know im going to have a panic attack. I have to touch things to let myself know im really there.. everything seems foggy. Like its not real.

i dont think i forget/get confused.. i realise i become really rude to ppl and dont care much about anything except myself when it happens. 
Do u get nightmares too??? Most of my dreams are nightmares. I never have good ones anymore.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

confusedgirl said:


> hi.. i'm a 20 yr old female


 :mrgreen: Welcome to the board! :lol:


----------



## confusedgirl (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

*bows*


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

hi from NZ


----------

